# Fantail Mullet ....... saltwater



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, Well I wanted to try some saltwater patterns. The fantail mullet caught my eye! I gave it a try.

It is a resin bait. I made a body out of wood first and made a mold of if. I used the stuff from the "pandora's box" thread to do it. The screw eyes hold very well in the resin and thread right in. I used glass eyes and painted "mother of pearl" on the back of them. It sinks slow and weighs 2.75 oz without the hooks. I have to get some tin coated hooks for it for the saltwater. I did do a little foiling on the cheeks put I painted over most of it. If you have the bait in the sunlight you can see the foil on the cheeks.

Happy holidays everyone!  

John


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I live just North of Boston. There's a nice herring run out here in the spring that a bait like that is well suited for. Get yourself some 3/0 or 4/0 3X or 4X strong VMC hooks with some #5 or 6 wolverine 3X split rings for it. I can send you a few if you'd like. Anything less, a big striper may very well rip things apart. I've had them straighten 2X hooks like butter and open split rings.

You could turn that in to a nice Mackerel as well I'll bet.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Awesome work, John.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very cool!!:B!%	:G


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

John, I was happy to see you Mullet was a lure and not one of those fancy hair-cuts!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful work there John, a lot of nice fades going on there!


Douglas


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice John....a little different for you.....Have you gotten requests for saltwater baits?

Rod


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, It was funny when I did a search for mullets. Every other one was a picture of hair mullet. Then I did a search for the "fish mullets" LOL

Rod I just wanted to do something different. There are a bunch of the saltwater species I want to try. Bunkers, herring, spanish mackerals, lady fish, sea trout and such. I am running out of the fresh water ones to do  

Thanks plugman. I will get some of those hooks. I know those saltwater fish are brutal on fishing lures! I have heard the bluefish are the worst. I know "husky" fishes for those alot.


John


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Beautiful! The depth of your finishes are incredible. It seems that the resin is just fine. Keep 'em cummin'! :yay:	:twocents:


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

What I have ended up using that hold up to big bass and blues is the VMC 9626 permasteel hook. Sticky sharp out of the box and easy to re-sharpen after hooking a fish or two. The bigger bass have very bony mouths and that needle sharp hook can make the difference between a solid hook up and a lost fish. 

Like Husky, I happen to love fishing for blues as well (Especially form my kayak!). They would just as soon spit in your eye as not... They have teeth like razors and an afternoon of alligator blues will leave a plug looking like pulp.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

John,

You never cease to amaze. I sent this thread to a buddy of mine near Orlando who fishes for Snook with a vengance. I can't wait for his response on your latest creation.

DC


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great looking lure John. Man, that thing would be a BALL in a school of jacks... Talk about slamming the lure!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, Larry I bet a snook would take a crack at it! LOL

Carl I bet those Jacks would have at it ! Those things eat everything in their way! LOL And......... man they can fight!

John


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Edit: ....................


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

When I lived in Tampa, I used to fish with a guy that would run eylets into a piece of broom stick handle, attatch hooks, and throw it for jacks... The "lure" would get destroyed, but man, he had a BALL!!!


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

That is nothing short of outstanding.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

I bet that thing has to be stored in something cause it _smells_ like fish!!


----------



## CaptNate (Jul 19, 2006)

Good lord...I'd love to have a couple of those.
I bet our trout and redfish would blast it out of the water.

Looks great!!! Great mullet imitation!

Anything inside of it? Rattles, bearings, etc?

Send me one and I'll test it this week for you.


----------

